# Fishing Buddy Wanted.



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

<div class="LargeTxt"> <span id="ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl01_lblFullMessage">I used to be apart of the blue water bay boat club and would go out a couple times a week but I no longer have the membership so... I am looking for some people who love fishing as much as I do. If anyone has a spot on their boat or needs someone to help pay for gas/food/bait I'm in. I have a flexible work schedule and am off most week days. I am no expert but have my own gear and have hauled in a grouper or two. I would prefer to go out with some one who is an experienced captain and somewhat safe.. I am 32, laid back, easy to get along with and love fishing... Let me know

Travis 

<span id="ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl01_lblPostSignature">Any day catching fish is a good day.


----------



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

I posted a similar post... if your still looking give me a shout!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

Travis, e-mail me your number at [email protected] We need one more for sat 9-4. I am trying to put together a list of die hards who like to get out on the water a lot.


----------

